# Is pet insurance worth it?



## Peter Mueller (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a dog who I love dearly and have always thought about getting pet insurance, but wondered if getting it is worth it? She is young and healthy with no issues, but things can always pop up when least expected. I am wondering if anyone on here has pet insurance, and what brand? What does pet insurance usually cover, and in your opinion is it worth it? I have done some research on my own but would like to hear from people who directly have it, and not just the blurb on the websites they give. Thanks!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You'd have been better posting in the dog chat or health and nutrition pages; this one is mainly used by professional trainers, dog walkers or whatever - which could be why you've not had any comments.
But to your question; it depends on your dog and your other resources. If your dog is healthy as you say, and doesn't come a cropper, insurance could be more in the interests of the insurance company than yourself. If the dog is (for instance) serioulsy ill or injured and you don't have the personal resources to pay the bill, then you'd be left with the option of euthanasia.
My first dog - a rescue - came with 6 weeks free insurance and within that time ran up a bill close to £1,000 which I could not have paid. Now I have 3 dogs, not insured, but due to an inheritance I now own a house I could sell if need be and a couple of grand in the bank.
There is the option of accident-only insurance which costs less and should cover any injuries if your dog gets run over or something.
You should also have public liabilty insurance which is included in most policies and would cover you if, say, your dog ran into the road and caused a crash, or bit someone. Membership of the Dogs' Trust automatically gives you this cover for £25 per year, or £12 if you're over 60.


----------



## WELOVEDOGS (May 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

WELOVEDOGS said:


> no


Hahaha, why? IMO dog insurance is essential especially third party insurance. I have always used Pet Plan which although expensive initially have been great in that they don't hike up their renewal prices & the claims are sorted directly with the vets & quickly.

My first dog had x2 ops for ruptured cruciate ligaments (physio/hydrotherapy sessions for recovery) & a couple for removal of fatty lumps all paid for by the insurance provider. My older GSD has had several MRI scans, a spinal op & ongoing physio/hydrotherapy sessions which has run in to thousands of pounds (approx. £16k) which no way could I afford by saving only so for me it's a must.


----------



## CHF (Dec 30, 2013)

I insured my cat Missy until she was nine and found I just couldn't afford the increased premiums anymore. Now that she is nearly seventeen she needs medication for Hyperthyroidism. How I wish that I had simply saved all that money I wasted on ensuring a fit and healthy cat, it would have come in handy now.


----------

